# would water in fuel cause my outboard to miss and have lose of rpms



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

i have a 96 evinrude 150 and i have changed the prop, primer bulb and plugs and still cant get the rpms i want. would water in fuel cause this


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

YES. Change your separator and filter inside the cowling if you have one.


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

i drained the carbs and i think i need to drain my tank


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

i also checked the separator and filter


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

i think tomorrow im going to use a 5 gallon gas can and run it with that and see what happens


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That would be a good idea. this eliminates a possible intrusion of water from the existing tank.

The fuel in the tank.

If there is water in the tank. It is heavier than gas and will be at the bottom of the tank after the boat has sat still.

Using a Fuel Filter funnel.
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...0001&storeId=11151&productId=100849&langId=-1

Siphon the fuel out of the tank thru the pickup and run the hose thru the garboard plug hole. Then into that filter and into cans. This will separate the water from the fuel and you can dispose of the bad water properly.

Then when the tank is empty. Either pour the fuel back in the boat....using the filter again or into your vehicle ....using the filter funnel again.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Using the installed tank pickup will not get all the water out of the tank. You need to remove the sending unit and put a tube into lower corners of the tank and pump them out. Tilt the boat to make the back of the tank lower than the front. The pickup tube is off the bottom and water as stated is heaver than gas and will still be in the tank if pickup tube is used. Then when you rock and roll underway the water will get into the system again.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If the gas is E-10 and there is water in there, if you reuse the gas, it WILL be a lower octane than what it was. The ethanol is gone and that stuff was part of the octane %. Up to you what you want to do with the old gas........


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

kanaka said:


> If the gas is E-10 and there is water in there, if you reuse the gas, it WILL be a lower octane than what it was. The ethanol is gone and that stuff was part of the octane %. Up to you what you want to do with the old gas........


Where did you get that info. From?
It's wrong...


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

Today ran the 5 gallon gas can with sea foam and it ran great don't know if the carbs were dirty or if I got a blockage in a line or water in the tank


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone have any input


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You probably have water in the main tank. Do what I suggested in my first post. Take the sending unit off and pump the tank out.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

sealark said:


> Where did you get that info. From?
> It's wrong...


Ethanol is added to gas as an alternative to MTBE that has been linked to polluting groundwater.
MBTE was added to INCREASE the octane points to prevent engine knocking. Ethanol is added to do the same, remove it and you have a lower octane gas, simple as that.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

sealark said:


> Using the installed tank pickup will not get all the water out of the tank. You need to remove the sending unit and put a tube into lower corners of the tank and pump them out. Tilt the boat to make the back of the tank lower than the front. The pickup tube is off the bottom and water as stated is heaver than gas and will still be in the tank if pickup tube is used. Then when you rock and roll underway the water will get into the system again.


While I agree with Ron....Here's something to consider.

There are baffles in the tank. This may be a determinant as to getting a hose all the way to the back corner.
He's right in that most factory pickups don't go to the bottom.

The ones I have built do and are welded to the bottom. It's not a open ended hose like you think.

Here's the only pix I have. Sorry for the quality and lack of detailed pix.

You can see the 3/8in alum.tube Dual pickups in this pix. The ends of the tubes are squeezed flat. The tube is then cross drilled and also drilled from the top, but not thru the bottom of the tube.
It is welded to the bottom of the tank.

The idea on this style is to get max. pickup, yet if some trash got in there and stopped one hole up. It could suck from a different hole and not shut down the motor...yes being all the way on the bottom of the tank it could pickup water easier. That is what a Racor w/ site bowel is for. We have found that this design works very well.

The top of the tube gets a Die run on it to thread the tube. Then anodized alum fittings get attached. No dissimilar metals.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

That's an excellent design X-Shark


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can make your own fuel polisher with a fuel/water seperater and a small 12v electric fuel pump mounted on a board. It will pull the dirty fuel thru the filter and out to wherever you want to put the filtered fuel.


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

What would I have to do to do that. Would I still have to drain the whole tank


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No you don't drain the tank. You just stick a pickup tube into the fuel sending hole and pump the lowest spots out when all you get is clean gas it's done. It's not a simple project and you need someone that knows what they are doing a open tank of Gasoline is an explosion in the making with just a spark. The pump must be one made for gasoline also.


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

well took it out again today with 5 gallon gas can again and now same thing is happening 4500 rpms wot but with new 19 pitch viper prop and got milky white in carbs so that now eliminates the water in tank cause i was using fresh gas. my conclusion now is that i may have water in my oil resevior tank. going to drain that tomorrow and put fresh 2 cycle oil. if anyone has any other thoughts or advise it will be greatly appreciated


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Had the same problem on a 92 Yamaha 200 had shane come look at it 2 of my high speed jets were clogged rebuilt the carbs and it fixed it


----------

